
100% of US Warming Is Due to NOAA Data Tampering - towndrunk
http://realclimatescience.com/2016/12/100-of-us-warming-is-due-to-noaa-data-tampering/
======
mcphage
Damnit NOAA, stay out of my house! This summer was unbelievably hot; it's
unforgivable to find out that it was all due to NOAA!

------
gort
Was this deleted (or heavily down-weighted) for disagreeing with some admin's
politics?

I'm pretty sure when I saw this it was on the front page, now it's totally
disappeared, except from the "New" tab.

[All these downvotes, but no reply. Am I wrong about this? If so, say so.]

~~~
jrs235
You are probably getting down votes for insinuating a conspiracy that the
admins/moderators are doing this. If it was deleted you'd see [dead] next to
the title. I would assume a more benign reason: other HN readers are flagging
it.

~~~
dang
[dead] doesn't indicate admin action either, at least not directly. It happens
when either (a) a lot of users flagged the submission; (b) the site is banned;
(c) the submitter is banned.

~~~
jrs235
Thanks for the clarification and info Dan.

------
davelnewton
Lols.

~~~
melling
Why are you laughing? This site gets displayed on the Drudge Report several
times a month. In fact, I just checked and this story is there now in the left
column:

[http://www.drudgereport.com](http://www.drudgereport.com)

Millions of people read the site monthly.

~~~
davelnewton
I'm not sure why that matters; can you explain?

~~~
jrs235
Assuming you are laughing at this article because you think it's bogus, I
believe melling is asking why you are laughing if millions of people are being
exposed to misleading information. That's not what most would consider a
laughing matter.

~~~
davelnewton
Ah. Ultimately, unfortunately, to me it ultimately is. Not the "Haha that's
hilarious, he slipped on a banana!" kind, of course.

But the pathetic lack of scientific education/knowledge in the general US
population _is_ laughable.

